# Need Boring Bars And Boring Head Suggestions



## SE18 (Jan 8, 2017)

I was going to get a boring set from CTC tools 
*http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-533/3"-BORING-HEAD-MT2/Detail
but shipping will kill me at close to $70 to 2 week ground

I surfed the internet but not sure what will work with my SB9 1942 lathe. TS is MT2 and HS is MT3.

There's lots of free shipping sites like for this (but it doesn't say what size boring bar shank it takes and it says only for milling machines so I'm confused): 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BORING-HEAD...706507?hash=item4d5131e64b:g:5n4AAOSwo4pYYlKz

In any case appreciate any advise. Here's a photo of my lathe*


----------



## DSaul (Jan 8, 2017)

What are you planning to do with a boring head on your lathe?  Those are usually used in a milling machine.  For boring on a lathe, the boring bar is usually held in the toolpost.  Most people use a toolholder for a quick change toolpost like these.  http://www.aloris.com/products/quick-change-boring-bar-tool-holders-reducer-bushings/


----------



## SE18 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks. I forgot I had a QC boring bar holder. I just measured and it takes 5/8" so I guess I can look for 5/8" boring bar shanks that hold HSS?

Mine is the wedge here: http://www.ctctools.biz/quick-change-toolpost-set-6pcs-wedge-type-l137/

I want to be able to make large diameter holes that are larger than my largest bit, which is about 1"

Thanks


----------



## mikey (Jan 8, 2017)

SE18, as you surmised, boring heads are used in the milling machine and boring bars are used in a holder on the tool post for boring on the lathe. Your holder can go up to 5/8" OD bars but you can also buy a holder to take up to 3/4" or so. You can make reduction sleeves to take smaller bars as needed.

What you're looking for are boring bars and there are literally thousands to choose from. I won't even attempt to advise you on that because the choice depends on what you need to do with the bar or bars and only you know that. 

My best advice is to buy a cheap set of Chinese brazed carbide boring bars, the kind you can find anywhere for $10.00 per set of nine bars, and learn to bore a hole. I may get flamed for making this suggestion but those cheap bars can be very functional if you don't need to go more than a few inches deep. You need to use a diamond stone to sharpen the edges but those tools will cut. When you know more about boring and identify your needs more clearly then you can look into buying better bars.


----------



## SE18 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks. I heard to use only HSS. If I can use carbide, that expands my options greatly!


----------



## mikey (Jan 9, 2017)

Boring bars are a very different animal compared to turning tools. Choosing a boring bar is not a simple thing because everything matters, from the material the bar is made from to the geometry of the bar and cutting tip. The way we use the bar also has a significant impact on your results. If you haven't done much boring then it might be wise to learn as much about the process as you can before you spend a lot of money on bars. A really good carbide bar and 10-pack of inserts can retail for almost as much as a mini-lathe so choose wisely.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 9, 2017)

SE18 said:


> I was going to get a boring set from CTC tools
> *http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-533/3"-BORING-HEAD-MT2/Detail
> but shipping will kill me at close to $70 to 2 week ground
> 
> ...



These type of boring heads are usually used in milling machines, but you can use them in a lathe if you have it set up for use as a milling machine, there are many ways to do this but the most basic is to fit the boring head into the taper in the headstock spindle after removing the chuck then mount the workpiece on the cross slide. look up milling on a lathe.

if you want use a boring bar on the lathe in the conventional manner, you set the workpiece up in the chuck, and a standard boring bar into the tool post what ever kind you have, and away you go. 

To find a suitable boring bar on ebay search for boring bar for lathe, not boring head, or just google boring bar for lathe.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jan 9, 2017)

mikey said:


> Boring bars are a very different animal compared to turning tools. Choosing a boring bar is not a simple thing because everything matters, from the material the bar is made from to the geometry of the bar and cutting tip. The way we use the bar also has a significant impact on your results. If you haven't done much boring then it might be wise to learn as much about the process as you can before you spend a lot of money on bars. A really good carbide bar and 10-pack of inserts can retail for almost as much as a mini-lathe so choose wisely.



I agree with Mikey's comments, if you are learning start cheap, and save your money until you know what you are doing. The milling heads you are looking at are not for you. The MT 2 taper in your TS is primarily for drill and drill chucks. The MT3 taper in HS is for all sorts of interesting stuff including a dead center when turning between centers, but also various milling cutters later on when you have learned how to use your lathe. I strongly suggest you look at a local tech school and take a basic course in machining..

To help you choose a boring bar we need to know more about teh job you intend to do. If your biggest drill is 1"and you wish to make bigger holes, then start with the 1"drill then use a boring bar to enlarge the hole basically you want the biggest bar that will fit in the hole so try starting with a 3/4"bar I'd suggest HSS to start with until you learn a bit more. you an make your own HSS boring bar very cheaply, plenty of examples on this forum.


----------

